
Hackers Could Break into Your Monitor to Spy on You and Manipulate Your Pixels - chmars
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hackers-could-break-into-your-monitor-to-spy-on-you-and-manipulate-your-pixels
======
tedunangst
> Essentially, if a hacker can get you to visit a malicious website or click
> on a phishing link, they can then

do any goddamn thing they want.

------
NKCSS
They still need a RCE to alter the firmware of the monitor als far als I can
tell... Cool hack, but if you have a RCE, there's better stuff to do...

~~~
RubyPinch
it is the RCE, from the sounds of it

> We demonstrate a multi-stage monitor implant capable of loading arbitrary
> code and data encoded in specially crafted images and documents through
> active monitor snooping. This code infiltration technique can be implemented
> through a single pixel, or through subtle variations of a large number of
> pixels.

~~~
NKCSS
That's the activation after the firmware has been altered...

------
woliveirajr
This could also be used to circumvent those HDMI protections, DRMs and so on,
no?

If the access is really on a pixel- base, you could recover 1:1 each frame of
the 4k 3D movie you're watching.

------
mjgoins
I think they misspelled Ang Cui's name in this article.

